
Snowflake Announces General Availability on Google Cloud - cloakedarbiter
https://www.snowflake.com/news/snowflake-announces-general-availability-on-google-cloud/
======
MakeUsersWant
Snowflake needs to debug their signup process.

I requested their pricing plan yesterday. Instead, I got two marketing emails
"now that you have downloaded it" \- but no pricing plan. The bug report got
refused because "We noticed your email address is not associated as a
Snowflake Support contact." Still no pricing plan, and no way forward.

~~~
MakeUsersWant
Support redirected me their landing page - where the problem started. Still no
prices.

